# ***OFFICIAL*** Kenny Florian vs Gray Maynard Pre/Post Fight spoilers



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Kenny 'KenFlo' Florian taking on Gray 'The Bully' Maynard at UFC 118 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kenny has better game over all....I hate Kenny....I bet Kenny...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...This fight will be really good. Gray is as tough as nails. Kenny needs to keep his distance, fight from the outside and pick Gray apart with his superior muay thai striking. Ken has to mix it up all of the strikes and use lots of faints. If Gray gets takedowns on Florian he may be in serious trouble because Maynard has solid wrestling and he's aggressive as hell. All in all, I think Kenny is more well-rounded and he should pull this off. I'm pretty sure this fight will go all 3, unless there's a doctor stoppage due to a nasty gash courtsey of Kenny's deadly elbows...


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Florian to win. He has better boxing and the power to hurt him. 

Gray has very good wrestling but he won't be able to do anything on the ground, KenFlo will elbow him from the bottom if it does go there. 

Florian to dominate.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

apparently grays been running his mouth a little too much for kenny, hope kenny works this dude over
http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12387&zoneid=13


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Gotta say Kenny, think he's just more rounded, winner should get a title shot.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Very tough fight for Maynard. 
I really REALLY want to see Gray win this one decisively. Kenny is fantastic but he's had his chance at the title. I'd like to see Gray get a shot at the title.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Kenny florian will once again prove what he has already proven; that no one stands closer to the top of the lightweight division besides bj Penn and possibly Frankie Edgar.

I say florian finishes this fight, and in whatever fashion he wants.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

This is sean sherk vs kenny all over again. The last wrestler kenny fought wanted to stand and bang with him (clay guida), before that, BJ penn scooped him up and slammed him on his ass and he aint no wrestler.

Stylistically a bad match up for kenflo, maynard will out wrestle and grind out a boring decision here unfortunately.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Kenny is an over-rated nerd.

Maynard will expose him. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Florian on the 'cocky' Gray Maynard:



> If Gray Maynard is on a run towards the UFC lightweight title, Kenny Florian plans on tripping him up just before he reaches the finish line.
> 
> As he prepares for his UFC 118 showdown with Maynard in his hometown of Boston, the Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu black belt says that he's starting to hear a little bit too much talk from his opponent, and not enough action to back up the statements he's making.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Kenny has this all wrong.

1. The last 4-6 people Maynard fought have NEVER been finished in their careers. And, if they were finished, it was probably back in 2001 when they were first starting out.

2. Kenny BARELY defeated Takanori Gomi. Kenny was getting his ass kicked by Gomi late in the 2nd -- early in the 3rd, and went for a desperation takedown. The only reason he got it, and the sub was because Gomi was exhausted by that point as his training wasn't where it could have been.

3. Kenny doesn't have power in his strikes, he only has 1 or 2 KO's / TKO's. He doesn't have the power to finish Maynard. Thus, Maynard has no reason to be afraid of him standing.

4. Kenny isn't likely to out-wrestle Maynard. He won't be able to take Maynard down and control him from the top. Maynard however will be able to control whether the fight stays standing or goes to the ground -- advantage Maynard.

5. Kenny HAS to win on points or via submission. He won't win on points due to Maynard likely having td advantage and out-wrestling him. If so -- Kenny's only chance of winning this fight is via submission.

6. This fight is Maynard's to win or lose. Kenny's weaknesses will be exposed, I'm thinking. Maynard will make him look like a n00b. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Trix said:


> I think Kenny has this all wrong.
> 
> 1. The last 4-6 people Maynard fought have NEVER been finished in their careers. And, if they were finished, it was probably back in 2001 when they were first starting out.
> 
> ...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Florian takes this fight. Striking wise, he is levels beyond Maynard. Maynard is going to wrestle and even then, I think he will have a hard time not getting subbed or swept by Florian.



Trix said:


> Kenny is an over-rated nerd.
> 
> Maynard will expose him. :thumbsup:


Florian is 13-4 with wins over Takanori Gomi, Clay Guida, Joe Stevenson, Roger Huerta, Joe Lauzon, and Sam Stout. Out of his 13 wins, 12 were finishes and only 1 was a decision. He is not overrated.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that Florian takes this fight. Striking wise, he is levels beyond Maynard. Maynard is going to wrestle and even then, I think he will have a hard time not getting subbed or swept by Florian.
> 
> 
> 
> Florian is 13-4 with wins over Takanori Gomi, Clay Guida, Joe Stevenson, Roger Huerta, Joe Lauzon, and Sam Stout. Out of his 13 wins, 12 were finishes and only 1 was a decision. He is not overrated.


And the only decent wrestler out of that bunch was clay guida, and he wanted to stand and trade with Kenny.

Its like Anderson silvas long list of victories before he faced chael. He had been fed a steady diet of BJJ guys and inferior strikers to him. When he finally got into the octagon with a world class wrestler who executed his gameplan, he got dominated for almost the entire fight.

Maynard is kennys worst type of match up. I think maynard has some thing like an 85 percent take down percentage. Florians wrestling has improved but i dont think he'll be able to handle maynards take downs. Maynard will grind out a dominating descision win here, ala sean sherk.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> And the only decent wrestler out of that bunch was clay guida, and he wanted to stand and trade with Kenny.
> 
> Its like Anderson silvas long list of victories before he faced chael. He had been fed a steady diet of BJJ guys and inferior strikers to him. When he finally got into the octagon with a world class wrestler who executed his gameplan, he got dominated for almost the entire fight.
> 
> Maynard is kennys worst type of match up. I think maynard has some thing like an 85 percent take down percentage. Florians wrestling has improved but i dont think he'll be able to handle maynards take downs. Maynard will grind out a dominating descision win here, ala sean sherk.


I understand but I think that Maynard is going to have to be extremely careful while on top of Florian. Florian is dangerous on the ground. I don't doubt that Maynard has the tool to beat Florian. 

Maynard needs to fight completely different than the Nate Diaz fight and I don't think it was only because Nate was in his head. I think it was because Maynard was not comfortable with the idea of taking Nate down and possibly being submitted.

Florian has the best chance here. He is a much MUCH better striker than Maynard and he has the tools to beat Maynard on the ground.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I understand but I think that Maynard is going to have to be extremely careful while on top of Florian. Florian is dangerous on the ground. I don't doubt that Maynard has the tool to beat Florian.
> 
> Maynard needs to fight completely different than the Nate Diaz fight and I don't think it was only because Nate was in his head. I think it was because Maynard was not comfortable with the idea of taking Nate down and possibly being submitted.
> 
> Florian has the best chance here. He is a much MUCH better striker than Maynard and he has the tools to beat Maynard on the ground.


Yea i see what you're saying also, but i still think maynard has a big advantage here.

I dont think he didnt take nate down because he was weary of his BJJ, i think he just wanted to use his striking and try and get the KO. He knew nate couldnt hurt him with power on the feet, so i think he was comfortable there and wanted to show hes not just a one dimensional wrestler.

He will have a completely different game plan for the florian fight how ever. Like you said, florian is the much crisper striker of the two. I expect Gray to look for take down after take down, setting up his strikes with take downs and GNP'ing florian.

I dont think florian is all that good from his back. I highly doubt he will be sweeping or subbing maynard, i expect gray to easily control florian once it hits the matt and grind it out.

Dont get me wrong, i much prefer florian as a fighter and think gray is as boring as they come, but he has a tailor made style to beat kenflo and i expect him to dominate him here.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Yea i see what you're saying also, but i still think maynard has a big advantage here.


I agree that he has a wrestling and strength advantage, but that is it. Florian is faster, he is a better striker, and his BJJ is much better than Maynard's.



> I dont think he didnt take nate down because he was weary of his BJJ, i think he just wanted to use his striking and try and get the KO. He knew nate couldnt hurt him with power on the feet, so i think he was comfortable there and wanted to show hes not just a one dimensional wrestler.


I think that is part of it, but I also think he knew that Diaz was the better grappler. This is purely speculation on my part but I find it hard to believe that he wasn't aware that he was going to have to watch himself while on the ground. I also remember Nate dropping Maynard while they were exchanging as well and from what I remember, myself as well as many others felt that Maynard had lost that fight.



> He will have a completely different game plan for the florian fight how ever. Like you said, florian is the much crisper striker of the two. I expect Gray to look for take down after take down, setting up his strikes with take downs and GNP'ing florian.


I don't doubt that this will be his gameplan due to the fact that Florian is probably the best striker that Maynard will have faced.



> I dont think florian is all that good from his back. I highly doubt he will be sweeping or subbing maynard, i expect gray to easily control florian once it hits the matt and grind it out.


Florian is always dangerous on the ground and his BJJ is on a much higher level than Maynard's. I think that Maynard has the ability to take Florian down and the strength to control him, but if he makes a mistake, I expect Florian to make him pay for it.



> Dont get me wrong, i much prefer florian as a fighter and think gray is as boring as they come, but he has a tailor made style to beat kenflo and i expect him to dominate him here.


I honestly think a lot of this fight depends on how much better Florian's wrestling has gotten, and whether or not Maynard will be able to control Florian on the ground.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Where did all this crap talking from Maynard come from I mean he barely beat Diaz and I actually think Diaz won the fight and I mean all this talk of finishing Ken Flo and he has only been finished by BJ and I dont see anyway Maynard stops him Gray The Boring Maynard only wins if he takes him down every where else Florian beats him I expect to pick him apart or Maynard to LNP.Every Maynard fight I have been unimpressed and expect no different on Saturday night

Oh and the guy talking about guys that Maynard have fought havent really been finished looking through his record (Clementi (by Tibau) and Siver (by Guillard) were both finished the next fight I mean it was back in 08 but still he has shown to not have the ability to finish and ride his TDs to victorys what has changed that makes him have finishing ability and power


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The winner of this fight gets the next shot at the man who wins the main event at 118 according to Dana:



> The winner of Saturday's UFC 118 co-headliner between Kenny Florian (13-4 MMA, 11-3 UFC) and Gray Maynard (9-0 MMA, 7-0 UFC) will, in fact, get a shot at the lightweight title.
> 
> UFC president Dana White today confirmed the plans in today's pre-UFC 118 press conference at the Great Hall in Boston's historic Faneuil Hall.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was pretty sure that was going to happen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> BOSTON -- Fighting for the first time in his UFC career in his native state of Massachusetts, Kenny Florian already has plenty of incentive and motivation to beat Gray Maynard.
> 
> On Wednesday, he got one more reason.
> 
> ...


A little bit more info on the title shot article posted already.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Florian takes this by having the better stand up and the more dangerous jiu jitsu game. I'll be pulling for Maynard though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope Keneth Flo tools him, im fed up of one dimensional wrestlers blanketing other fighters for 3 rounds.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm expecting Maynard to wreck Kenny standing & on the ground.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Maynard takes this, I think Kenny comes out and starts picking Gray apart till Maynard clips him hard and Kenny will get timid at which point Gray will push him against the cage take him down and pepper him. It won't be pretty but Maynard is a big guy and if he lives up to his name of the bully then he should be able to push Kenny off his game. KenFlo is a beast when he dictates the fight but that is the most important thing for Gray to do. Luckily for him Kenny can't even spell TD defense unless you consider grabbing the cage for dear life TD defense. Yeah, yeah, I know Kenny has been training with GSP but you don't go from zero to hero overnight.


----------



## lvkyle (Sep 7, 2008)

I like kenflow, but he doesn't match up here well at all. 
Whats up with the weigh in Kenny didnt put his hands up in the stare down? He looks like he is 2 weight classes maybe 3 below Maynard muscle size wise.

Maynard by 3 round g&p borefest


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This is so tough to call


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> This is so tough to call


I got Kenny. Better standing and better on the ground in regards to BJJ.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

cisco2403 said:


> I got Kenny. Better standing and better on the ground in regards to BJJ.


I also tend to pick him cisco. But it's so close..


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

when its close like this i just end up cheering for the more well rounded mixed martial artist. I think we all know who that is.

WAR KenFlo


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

im going with grey maynard for the win.

kenny is definitely the better fighter of the two... and its by a fairly large margin. however, grey will beat him with wrestling and get the UD.


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I also tend to pick him cisco. But it's so close..


I think Maynard wants to keep it standing as he's been doing the last few fights and Kenny I believe is a much better striker. I think it will go the way of the Gomi fight. If Maynard wants to win, I think he should use his wrestling more but I don't think he can avoid getting submitted or hurt on the ground with Kenny. I think Maynard will find out how good you have to be to step up towards the upper echelon of LW. Although he did beat Edgar, Edgar's style matches up with him as he completely outwrestled Edgar and Edgar is no danger from the bottom.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

cisco2403 said:


> I think Maynard wants to keep it standing as he's been doing the last few fights and Kenny I believe is a much better striker. I think it will go the way of the Gomi fight. If Maynard wants to win, I think he should use his wrestling more but I don't think he can avoid getting submitted or hurt on the ground with Kenny. I think Maynard will find out how good you have to be to step up towards the upper echelon of LW. Although he did beat Edgar, Edgar's style matches up with him as he completely outwrestled Edgar and Edgar is no danger from the bottom.


if maynard strikes with kenny.. hes gonna have a bad night


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

xeberus said:


> if maynard strikes with kenny.. hes gonna have a bad night


 i doubt a guy from Extreme Couture will come with such a bad gameplan. He may stand for a bit (that may be too long) but im pretty sure he will look for the TD at some point. Hopefully for his own sake before his head gets split open like a melon. Gray stood with Diaz cuz Diaz isnt a great striker by any means and doesnt have great power. KenFlo is a dangerous striker now, his improvement is amazing and he deserves all the respect for being a student of the game and putting the work in.

Time for the work to payoff. Sparring with GSP cant hurt preparing for good TDs.


----------



## recanizegame (Dec 14, 2009)

stoppage from cut due to elbow strikes. 

ken flooooo


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Kenny by TKO!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

this is gonna be a sic fight.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

damn.. i think gray is gonna knockout k-flo


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Kenny "I want BJs belt" Florian wins this by decision.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Kenny and his Bro are great tacticians, I think this may go to the judges and Kenny will come out with a UD.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hopefully Kenny takes this! Although I like em both...


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Tough one to score. I guess maynard got the first one with that TD.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

tough to score


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Gray will shoot much earlier this round.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

wow this is boring. So much for these guys trying to finish the fight.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

gray looks like a smaller version of hendo


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Kenny needs to do something in this last round. I think he is down two. Hard to do anything when you are constantly trying to defend the TD.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow all gray with borderline lay and pray


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Kenny needs to go out swinging in the 3rd.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i gave the first to kenny but it was close


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Maynard is shite


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

it's over. Maynard UD. damn.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I want to see Gray getting destroyed, don't care by who . frickin blanket .


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Lay n' pray 2.0!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow they're telling gray dont try to pass...


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

What a ****** Kenny is.

Never supporting him again. Not that I was a big supporter of him to begin with.

Perfect demonstration of how not to beat a wrestler. Circle aorund like a timid bitch looking to get lucky with one shot.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Doh. Maynard didn't win as decisively as I thought he would. :\


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Man, Gray might be in trouble in a 5 rounder one day.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Maynard.....for getting me ready for bed. 29-28 UD for Maynard.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

The screaming is incredibly annoying. These guys are very boring  Two rather overrated fighters.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Meh, i hate when guys gameplan is to let it go to distance... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

And another wrestler wins... snooze..


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

what a lame victory......


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I do not want to see Maynard fight for the title... So fecking boring!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

WTF Ken, didn't even throw a punch in that last .15, c'mon dude.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I do not want to see Maynard fight for the title... So fecking boring!


He won't be able to do that to BJ Penn


----------



## Allucard (Aug 29, 2010)

There must be a better answer to wrestling. If these guys don't find it soon, people will start to find MMA boring at this high level... It seems like it's 90% wrestling now.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Nate says he wants to take out Maynard. 
Go Nate!!!


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

gray lay n praynard wins another decision, surprising


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I would not mind the loss of 10,000 credits so much if it had been a good fight. that was not exciting at all at any moment.
And I know what I lost is nothing to what some guys bet, so they are probably more put out than I am about that "fight".


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

Whoever that corner guy was who was screaming incessantly throughout the fight, I just wanna say: Thanks mate, for waking the neighbours..
Dang, I soooo wanted that guy to shut the **** up..

A pretty good fight though I thought. I enjoyed it. I was expecting far more from kenny to be honest though.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

TLC said:


> What a ****** Kenny is.
> 
> Never supporting him again. Not that I was a big supporter of him to begin with.
> 
> Perfect demonstration of how not to beat a wrestler. Circle aorund like a timid bitch looking to get lucky with one shot.


wow....... disagree all the way, of course your gonna be timid to throw when you can get taken down at any time.

edit-1000 posts!!!!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Agreed... Props to Maynard for being a dominate wrestler, but that sure was lackluster. Let's hope BJ wins now so he can destroy Gray. Fail charisma by Gray.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Allucard said:


> There must be a better answer to wrestling. If these guys don't find it soon, people will start to find MMA boring at this high level... It seems like it's 90% wrestling now.


Well for one, if you are BJJ, you need to either look for subs of your back and look to get and strike.

However, you have to actually strike and not look for a lucky one punch KO.

Pathetic performance from Kenny.

Good victory for Gray.




Thelegend said:


> wow....... disagree all the way, of course your gonna be timid to throw when you can get taken down at any time.
> 
> edit-1000 posts!!!!


Right, because not striking at all and getting taken down anyway is a much better strategy.

BJ Penn, Jose Aldo, Nick Diaz, Overeem, Dos Santos and many others all use effective sprawl and brawl attacks by actually ******* striking. It only gets harder as the fight progresses for the guy shooting in. Case in point, BJ vs Diego, Jose Aldo vs Faber, Dos Santos vs Nelson.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

This should have been the opening fight, Diaz would have gotten a massive pop for calling Maynard out.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

TLC said:


> What a ****** Kenny is.
> 
> Never supporting him again. Not that I was a big supporter of him to begin with.
> 
> Perfect demonstration of how not to beat a wrestler. Circle aorund like a timid bitch looking to get lucky with one shot.


He lost to a blanketing wrestler who wasn't even trying to pass when on top of KenFlo.

How does that make him a "******"?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Ken is too thin and needs to pack on muscle.gray was just too strong. Ken should gain sum muscle and go up to WW


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

please help us BJ, your our only hope.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

rygu said:


> He lost to a blanketing wrestler who wasn't even trying to pass when on top of KenFlo.
> 
> How does that make him a "******"?


Gray did more than Kenny in that fight. Which is pathetic. I'm all for the guy actually striking to win fights. Hell I had winner winning a narrow 29-28 decision, but Kenny's performance was inexcusable. He offered absolutely no offensive for 15 rounds, and couldn't even stop the telegraphed takedowns with no set up. Awful, awful performance.


Fighters like Kenny are the reason wrestling is so dominant nowadays.

Winner would've won his fight under RINGS or DREAMs scoring.

Kenny wouldn't have. That's the difference.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Kenny 

Maynard is too good a wrestler. Incredibly boring to watch though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

easy money


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Must stand for the 'Take Down' garden,


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

All Trolling aside, I feel for Kenny tonight. Dude did his best to fight but Gray just broke out what was the absolute definition of LnP. Kenny should have been able to combat this yes, but Gray should be looking to work on the ground and EARN a victory instead of using the backwards rules to eek out a "win". Just my opinion but yeah.

Also I lost some points on this and vie been poor for awhile so I'm a little butt hurt lols.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I find it hilarious when some fool like Gray talks about how hes going to knock this guy out or submit this guy, when we all know what hes going to do.... do no damage and be a blanket for 15 minutes


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

Another useless gameplan for Ken Flo. Any huge fight for him and he wilts. I knew Gray had this before the fight even started... Gray is a completely horrible match up for Kenny.

Kenny is very technical. But technical shit can only get you so far when the are physically much weaker than your opponent. Any real strong wrestler will always be able to steamroll kenny.

Oh and seriously Keith STFU.

Kenny 15 seconds left just start throwing bombs you idiot.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

this shit right here is going to kill MMA zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Also, this was a retarded fight to have on a card where you're expecting to have boxing fans watching


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

NissanZaxima said:


> Kenny 15 seconds left just start throwing bombs you idiot.



Unfortunately a guy with 2 KO's in his career, throwing bombs, isn't very intimidating.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

NissanZaxima said:


> Another useless gameplan for Ken Flo. Any huge fight for him and he wilts. I knew Gray had this before the fight even started... Gray is a completely horrible match up for Kenny.
> 
> Kenny is very technical. But technical shit can only get you so far when the are physically much weaker than your opponent. Any real strong wrestler will always be able to steamroll kenny.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Seriously some sensible people around here.

People giving Gray shit for winning a fight, when Kenny did absolute shit. Strike output was laughable. Couldn't defend any takedowns, no matter how telegraphed or unset up they were. Just terrible.



Terror Kovenant said:


> Also, this was a retarded fight to have on a card where you're expecting to have boxing fans watching



Boxing fans watch boxing.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

*Excited to see Gray Maynard? ***Spoilers****

After that performance from gray i am *not* looking forward to see him try to lay and pray his way to the title.
kenflo was scared of the takedowns the whole fight and still could not stop them. i don't know how people think fitch and gsp are hard to watch when you have guys like maynard who makes it a point to actively try not to pass guard and pray for the bell.

God i hope dana give's someone else the title shot because there is no way i pay to see him on a card.

anybody looking forward to the potential title fight with Maynard? i'm sure as heck not.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

*Excited for Maynard? ***Spoilers****

I am not looking forward to a potential gray maynard title shot. kenny florian was afraid of the takedowns the entire fight and still got taken down in every round and maynard just sat on him. I can not see myself paying to see maynard actively try not to pass guard and pray for the bell. what a waste of time it was to watch that. i cant believe people complain about guys like fitch and gsp when a guy like maynard is continuing to put on these "fights".

i hope that dana gives the next title shot to someone else because there is no way i watch this guy again.

is anybody looking forward to this edgar/maynard rematch? run around vs lay and pray. this might end the lw div all over again if it happens. maybe thats an exaggeration but maynard is not making me look forward to seeing him again.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hmm. I'm not excited for the fight because both guys are relatively boring fighters (imo of course), but I am looking forward to seeing if Gray can push Frankie around again. I won't buy the PPV unless the other fights are out of this stratosphere because it's a guaranteed boring matchup.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> I am not looking forward to a potential gray maynard title shot. kenny florian was afraid of the takedowns the entire fight and still got taken down in every round and maynard just sat on him. I can not see myself paying to see maynard actively try not to pass guard and pray for the bell. what a waste of time it was to watch that. i cant believe people complain about guys like fitch and gsp when a guy like maynard is continuing to put on these "fights".


Fitch and GSP have been relevant championship level fighters for years. Maynard has been out of sight out of mind. If he wins the belt people will bitch nonstop about him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

These guys are boring but still a lot better than the new gsp and 100 times better than Jon Fitch.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

jon fitch at least tries to do something when he gets people down. Maynard made it a point to sit and wait. at least gsp (usually) beats people up, maynard did almost as little as kos vs daley. 

its very apparent that his poor fight vs diaz was not an anomaly. to put it simply, maynard is the new smokebreak. give him soto so he can get subbed unconscious.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> jon fitch at least tries to do something when he gets people down. Maynard made it a point to sit and wait. at least gsp (usually) beats people up, maynard did almost as little as kos vs daley.
> 
> its very apparent that his poor fight vs diaz was not an anomaly. to put it simply, maynard is the new smokebreak. give him soto so he can get subbed unconscious.


if you mean soti then hells yeah, also he has good boxing to say the least


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Not suprised at the outcome, but that was pretty safe fighting from Maynard and a real lack of urgency from Kenny.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Maynard and Edgar are equally boring. They both helped contribute to the worst card I've ever watched tonight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Maynard and Edgar are equally boring. They both helped contribute to the worst card I've ever watched tonight.


i agree worst card ever thank god for james toney


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Gray Maynard next UFC LW champion of the world.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I really think Grey could beat Edgar again. But I agree this was one of the worst cards I've watched. Hang your head in shame Dana!


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i agree that this was an absolutely terrible card. the couture/toney fight was the only interesting thing about it, and even that fight was a joke. i definitely won't be watching edgar/maynard, and i go out and watch the fights for free. maynard is beyond boring. he gets the takedown and then does nothing at all. not once did he do anything remotely close to trying to finish the fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am excited to see Frankie avenge his only loss! :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hmm 119 might be a lot better, im waiting for 121 though


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Wookie said:


> I really think Grey could beat Edgar again. But I agree this was one of the worst cards I've watched. Hang your head in shame Dana!


Are you kidding? There were some great fights tonight. Edgar proves he is the top guys in the division, similarly to GSP vs Alves. Randy Couture shuts Toney's mouth. Diaz and Davis was a great fight. Lauzon's performance was good.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Are you kidding? There were some great fights tonight. Edgar proves he is the top guys in the division, similarly to GSP vs Alves. Randy Couture shuts Toney's mouth. Diaz and Davis was a great fight. Lauzon's performance was good.


are you ******* kidding me? this was the worst card ever, i enjoyed toney being embarrassed,but there it is he got embarrassed, diaz vs davis was entertaining but davis fought awfully and never looked like winning, the only real good win was joe lauzons domination of that guy whos name escapes me


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

I hate Maynard, watching the Post Presser now he is mocking Randy Coutures Black Belt saying "If he gets a black belt for submitting james tony you may as well give me one"

I have no respect for a Wrestler who holds a guy down in full guard and doesnt try to pass


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> are you ******* kidding me? this was the worst card ever, i enjoyed toney being embarrassed,but there it is he got embarrassed, diaz vs davis was entertaining but davis fought awfully and never looked like winning, the only real good win was joe lauzons domination of that guy whos name escapes me


Gabe Rudager by the way. So if he don't like watching dominant performances ie Edgar, Maynard, Maia, Couture, and Lauzon then I don't know what to say.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Gabe Rudager by the way. So if he don't like watching dominant performances ie Edgar, Maynard, Maia, Couture, and Lauzon then I don't know what to say.


dominant performances dont make for entertaining and good matches, even arm wrestles are at least good and punchtrading matches are gold too. sonne is a wrestler and even he was ground and pounding silva heaps


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

You have to give credit where it is due. 

Florian has huge problems against dominate wrestlers [See Sherk]. And liek Joe said throughout the fight, Kenny has amazing offensive BJJ, but nothing substantial off his back. 

Maynard is the Fitch of the LW division, only far more powerful. It will be interesting to see how he fairs against another top wrestler though.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Jeezus, Maynard is such a boring lay 'n pray-er. 

Dana couldn't even give PPV's away with Maynard as a "headliner."


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

You guys are really retarded. Maynard last fight with Nate Diaz was standing up almost the whole time. Maynard is boring BUT he isn't 1 dimensional like Fitch (who I think has good stand up but he just resorts to smothering his opponent which gives Fitch that rep). 

Maynard is a boring fighter and he's a boring spokes person but he isn't 1 dimensional and he doesn't depend on his wrestling. He has striking too and he's just as confident in it. So you guys should give him some respect. Also he doesn't really lay n pray, atleast not that bad as say GSP or Fitch. I'm starting to think this forum just has a bunch of UFC casuals instead of real fans.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> This is sean sherk vs kenny all over again. The last wrestler kenny fought wanted to stand and bang with him (clay guida), before that, BJ penn scooped him up and slammed him on his ass and he aint no wrestler.
> 
> Stylistically a bad match up for kenflo, maynard will out wrestle and grind out a boring decision here unfortunately.





Mckeever said:


> And the only decent wrestler out of that bunch was clay guida, and he wanted to stand and trade with Kenny.
> 
> Its like Anderson silvas long list of victories before he faced chael. He had been fed a steady diet of BJJ guys and inferior strikers to him. When he finally got into the octagon with a world class wrestler who executed his gameplan, he got dominated for almost the entire fight.
> 
> Maynard is kennys worst type of match up. I think maynard has some thing like an 85 percent take down percentage. Florians wrestling has improved but i dont think he'll be able to handle maynards take downs. Maynard will grind out a dominating descision win here, ala sean sherk.





Mckeever said:


> Yea i see what you're saying also, but i still think maynard has a big advantage here.
> 
> I dont think he didnt take nate down because he was weary of his BJJ, i think he just wanted to use his striking and try and get the KO. He knew nate couldnt hurt him with power on the feet, so i think he was comfortable there and wanted to show hes not just a one dimensional wrestler.
> 
> ...


Nail on the head!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Nail on the head!


Saw this coming. Kudos to you for calling it like i did. Sadly i went for BJ when my HEAD told me Frankie. Cant blame no one except me on that.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Saw this coming. Kudos to you for calling it like i did. Sadly i went for BJ when my HEAD told me Frankie. Cant blame no one except me on that.


Being a HUGE Penn fan. i went for Penn. Im truly shocked to see what happened last night, lost for words.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Being a HUGE Penn fan. i went for Penn. Im truly shocked to see what happened last night, lost for words.


I kept thinking... Edgar will make sure its the same fight again BUT then my heart just told me that Penn will pull through. I went with my Heart because knowing Penns PAST it made sense to believe in it. Thinking about it though i never could think of a way that Penn could win EXCEPT for a possible RNC.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

kenflo just lost a fan in me. He deserved to lose that fight. And in no way does Maynard deserve a title shot. He didn't even come to fight last night.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> kenflo just lost a fan in me. He deserved to lose that fight. And in no way does Maynard deserve a title shot. He didn't even come to fight last night.


He never comes to fight.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> He never comes to fight.


i haven't seen enough of maynard to judge him fairly. After seeing him against diaz, in no way did I think he was on florian's level. Florian gave Maynard way too much respect, and obviously didn't want a 3rd title shot that bad. Which is what really bugs me.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> kenflo just lost a fan in me. He deserved to lose that fight. And in no way does Maynard deserve a title shot. He didn't even come to fight last night.


I just listened to Helwani's interview with Dana. Dana says Kenflo has not been stepping up in big fights. I am not sure I agree with that, as he easily finished Stevenson for a title shot, submitted Gomi as a headliner, and outclassed Huerta. 

I couldn't figure out where Kenny was at tonight. He's got a crazy skillset but as Dana said, didn't let his hands go at all, and didn't throw many kicks. He simply wasn't aggressive.

Perhaps that's attributable to Maynard's wrestling, but his lack of aggression surely was disappointing.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

i like florian, but i bet on maynard. cool fight  though it was pretty sad when it ended and kenny immediately just went to his corner and put his head against the cage all dejected like. usually it seems like even if a fighter's dying, beyond bloodied, or obviously lost, they still prance around with their arms up afterwards as if to tell the judges "HEY LOOK, i'm not tired, i'm not faded, i'm fuckin PUMPED and shit!"



michelangelo said:


> I couldn't figure out where Kenny was at tonight. He's got a crazy skillset but as Dana said, didn't let his hands go at all, and didn't throw many kicks. He simply wasn't aggressive.
> 
> Perhaps that's attributable to Maynard's wrestling, but his lack of aggression surely was disappointing.


word....

anyone else notice that this card had a pretty distinct lack of aggression from the fighters? florian played safe a lot of times that he didn't have to (as well as getting worked by maynard on the ground), toney didn't even swing once, bj acted like he didn't want to be there...


----------

